

Obviel - client-side web framework build on top of jQuery - robert-zaremba
http://blog.startifact.com/posts/older/obviel.html
It looks interesting because it's simple and clean. Furthermore it's build on top of jQuery which you are suppose to use.
======
robert-zaremba
Is there anybody who use it in production?

